# Woodstock 50 Officially Cancelled



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This seemed doomed from the start. I guess the times they are a changin.


Woodstock 50 music festival called off due to ‘unforeseen setbacks’


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

So no one wants to get naked in the mud anymore?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> So no one wants to get naked in the mud anymore?


Yeah I think that ship sailed a long time ago.

Woodstock was a different time and environment.

You just can't go back.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I don't look good naked anymore ... nor the chicks around at that time .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> I don't look good naked anymore ... nor the chicks around at that time .



Yeah but the girls I would be "eligible" to be with have bad enough eye sight now that it really wouldn't matter.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

just not the same anymore ... think of all those walkers / wheelchairs / hearing aids ....


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

That's too bad.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

first the Fyre Festival and now this,.., how am I supposed to party down?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Let’s not forget Roxodus! I was really interested in going...then had second thoughts about the anxiety of being stuck in a crowd for 3 days. Glad I didn’t buy tickets.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> Let’s not forget Roxodus! I was really interested in going...then had second thoughts about the anxiety of being stuck in a crowd for 3 days. Glad I didn’t buy tickets.


I had a look at the tickets. They were not cheap but the $50 charge to park your car in a field floored me.

That's too bad about Woodstock NY ,would have been a great party. But on a bright note I will go to Woodstock Ont for their streetfest with live music in about 8 days.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nostalgia ain't what it used to be. I honestly have no idea just who the organizers thought would be interested in attending. The folks who were actually there for the first one are mostly in their very late 60s or early 70s, and not likely to be attracted by large crowds and personal discomfort. The people young enough to think it would be a great event, and are undeterred by personal discomfort, would have minimal attachment to the bands that were booked. And, in a culture that seems to evaluate the quality of music and film by sales over the first weekend, anything less than a half million atten ding would be deemed an abject failure.

Just a bad idea, all around.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

lest we forget that the bands that played are mostly dead and long gone .. only the name remains .


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 265118


Why does she have a beard?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

you're obviously under 60


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A lot of people would have gone same as they go every year to Sturgis and Burning Man and various music festivals. This was the line up.
*August 16*

The Killers
Miley Cyrus[nb 2]
Santana[nb 3]
The Lumineers[nb 4]
The Raconteurs[nb 5]
Robert Plant and the Sensational Space Shifters
Nathaniel Rateliff and the Night Sweats
John Fogerty[nb 6]
Run the Jewels
The Head and the Heart
Maggie Rogers
Michael Franti & Spearhead
Bishop Briggs
Anderson East
Akon
Princess Nokia
John Sebastian[nb 7]
Melanie
Grandson
Fever 333
Dorothy
Flora Cash
Larkin Poe
Brian Cadd
Ninet Tayeb
*August 17*

Dead & Company[nb 8]
Chance the Rapper[nb 9]
The Black Keys[nb 10]
Sturgill Simpson
Greta Van Fleet
Portugal. The Man
Leon Bridges
Gary Clark, Jr.
Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros
David Crosby and Friends[nb 11]
Dawes
Margo Price
Nahko and Medicine for the People
India.Arie
Jade Bird
Country Joe McDonald[nb 12]
Rival Sons
Emily King
Soccer Mommy
Sir
Taylor Bennett
Amy Helm
Courtney Hadwin
Pearl
John-Robert
IAMDDB
*August 18*

Jay-Z[nb 13]
Imagine Dragons
Halsey
Cage the Elephant
Brandi Carlile
Janelle Monae
Young the Giant
Courtney Barnett
Common
Vince Staples
Judah & the Lion
Earl Sweatshirt
Boygenius
Reignwolf
The Zombies
Canned Heat
Hot Tuna
Pussy Riot[nb 14]
Cherry Glazerr
Leven Kali
The Marcus King Band
Victory
Hollis Brown
John Craigie
Amigo the Devil
Liz Brasher

And getting naked in the mud.....you guys just hang out with the wrong people. Don't let the wrinkles bother you. Plus, mud has healing powers and helps with arthritis. Health spas make a killing smearing your body with mud. People travel all over the world for that.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I feel for the young today. What memories will they have of their youth?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> I feel for the young today. What memories will they have of their youth?


For some, just the same as some of us and the Woodstock times.








My nephew is in there some where.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> A lot of people would have gone same as they go every year to Sturgis and Burning Man and various music festivals. This was the line up.
> *August 16*
> 
> The Killers
> ...


sucker in the mud born every minute 

PS,- this show would have been a huge success if Limp Bizkit and Korn were on the bill 



allthumbs56 said:


> I feel for the young today. What memories will they have of their youth?


lulz


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Uh


oldjoat said:


> you're obviously under 60


Uhm yeah. Did ladies have beards back then?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Uh
> 
> Uhm yeah. Did ladies have beards back then?


Some were fuzzy all over.....Ban the bra, ban the razor, ban a lot of things. Some on the other hand used Nair to the extreme.....an acquired taste.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> Did ladies have beards back then


and bigger mustaches than some guys .

PS ... the older they get, the less they shave .


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Is that what I have to look forward to? My wife slowing turning into a smaller version of me?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Is that what I have to look forward to? My wife slowing turning into a smaller version of me?


That's not all


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> Is that what I have to look forward to?


that and a whole lot more you didn't sign up for


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

oldjoat said:


> that and a whole lot more you didn't sign up for


Good Lord, that wasn't in the vows.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

sure it was .... for better or for worse .... and it's gonna get worse.
( dang the fine print )
"cause you know sometimes words have two meanings"


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> Good Lord, that wasn't in the vows.


Women only concentrate on the 'obey' part.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> Is that what I have to look forward to? My wife slowing turning into a smaller version of me?


You'll be lucky if she's 'the smaller version'. As often as not, that ain't the case .........


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

now I know You are over 60 .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Most of those that played the original Woodstock are either dead, too old to play and sing or have lost the ability to be even good entertainers. It would not be the same; not even close.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Most of those that played the original Woodstock are either dead, too old to play and sing or have lost the ability to be even good entertainers. It would not be the same; not even close.


Yes, that has already been established. Also, I don’t think they were looking to make it the same. I would wager they were going for a Woodstock99 vibe since that one was the best one ever


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

nahhh , they were just going for the $$$$$


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I would wager they were going for a Woodstock99 vibe since that one was the best one ever


Damn put the glue tubes and plastic bags away.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> nahhh , they were just going for the $$$$$


nope, they were gonna do it for free out of the goodness of their hearts


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Damn put the glue tubes and plastic bags away.


actually those were handed out at the gates to every attendee free of charge. but water was going to be 12 dollars a bottle


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

But yes the original can not be duplicated. Best let the greatest music festival ever go into the archives.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

lulz


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Most of those that played the original Woodstock are either dead, too old to play and sing or have lost the ability to be even good entertainers. It would not be the same; not even close.


Hard to say if you weren't there. I've been to a few similar ones over the years......some are close and some are not. For the most part tho the feelings are still the same, at least for me.
"lost the ability to be even good entertainers"? Most of the ones who played the original Woodstock and were supposed to play here are still good entertainers.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

They still sound good almost 50 years down the road.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Did they just realize they couldn't get Hendrix?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Did they just realize they couldn't get Hendrix?


Maybe they're waiting for the Hologram to show up.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So it's a free concert then?


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

Woodstock always was about the crowd, the mood of the 60’s, the war protests, free love, peace, the hippy revolution etc etc. The actual music was complementary but secondary. Trying to replicate Woodstock is simply impossible. I was not at Woodstock but I was 17 then and very much aware of the vibe. I feel , or see, exactly none of it these days. That “reincarnation” was doomed from the start.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It was a combination of all that you mention above. A once in a thousand year alignment of the stars.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2019)

As Woodstock 50's struggles continue, it seems summer music festivals may be going extinct

_The tradition of standing on a large hot field watching rock bands run through their 
hits as the sun bears down simply does not seem as attractive today as it once did._


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> As Woodstock 50's struggles continue, it seems summer music festivals may be going extinct
> 
> _The tradition of standing on a large hot field watching rock bands run through their
> hits as the sun bears down simply does not seem as attractive today as it once did._


If you wrote the ads for the event, I can see why it failed


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

just the facts, mam, just the facts.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> They still sound good almost 50 years down the road.


The current Canned Heat band is down to the original bass player from the Woodstock show last time I looked at the members. Just a tribute show compared to the original line up.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

remember , the bands were "older" than us at the time .... and we've gotten a lot older since then.
add it up and there ain't a lot left of the original crews... just the names remain.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

So the original bands aren't the same and going into a field is out etc. etc. etc.. BFD. I missed the original Woodstock because I got stoned and chased (and caught) a nice piece on Strawberry Island in the Fraser. And the bands being "older than us"? by what, maybe 5 or 6 years for a lot of them. Oh well, since I can't go to Woodstock 50 I'll see about getting tickets to this. 
Party in the Park 2019
I'm pretty sure that Trooper is the original line up.....the other groups I'm not sure but that doesn't matter, not going specifically to see them. Maybe see about getting tickets to Fleetwood Mac too.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Maybe they're waiting for the Hologram to show up.


janie would never allow it



12 stringer said:


> Woodstock always was about the crowd, the mood of the 60’s, the war protests, free love, peace, the hippy revolution etc etc. The actual music was complementary but secondary. Trying to replicate Woodstock is simply impossible. I was not at Woodstock but I was 17 then and very much aware of the vibe. I feel , or see, exactly none of it these days. That “reincarnation” was doomed from the start.


there may have been alot of dirty hippies at the time, but make no mistake, everyone there was there for the music and the party. frankly, the left we have these days is annoying enough. encouraging hippies would only make things worse. 
that said, the line up for this one was shit. not a single band on there i would want to see bad enough to stand in that field


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

They should have asked Trooper to play Woodstock


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> As Woodstock 50's struggles continue, it seems summer music festivals may be going extinct
> 
> _The tradition of standing on a large hot field watching rock bands run through their
> hits as the sun bears down simply does not seem as attractive today as it once did._


Summer EDM festivals are hugely popular. I've got friends flying all over the place every few months to go to these big raves.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> janie would never allow it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not 60 yet are you? Dirty Hippies? As I recall from talking to people who were there and telling me what I missed there were a lot of red necks there too.....mostly after the "dirty" Hippie girls and the dope. Right wing america stood outside the fence and bitched.....until the fence came down and it became a free concert. If today's Hippies are like my nephew and his friends they should be welcomed. They have the education but better yet, like a lot of bikers I know, they have money and are willing to spend it. That being said, to you the line up might be shit, to me it's not bad.....enough of the old ones to make it interesting and probably a lot of the newer ones wouldn't be that bad. I wonder if Country Joe modified the Fish cheer or if it's still the original. Anyway, it's all irrelevant for the moment.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yesterday’s hippies are today’s millennial hipsters. Exactly the same junk 50 years apart. Adjust for technology and inflation, bond over a massive sense of entitlement and you can smell them into Woodstock 100,,.. which I’m sure will also fail


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> ... encouraging hippies would only make things worse.


That was my view of them in the early 70s when I was a long haired ******* ...lol.

Massive sense of entitlement pretty much sums them up.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> That was my view of them in the early 70s when I was a long haired ******* ...lol.
> 
> Massive sense of entitlement pretty sums them up.


Same could be said about the red necks too.....they figured they were entitled to everything. Plus they didn't have any good drugs, just cheap rotgut.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

can’t wait for this to turn into ‘I know you are but what am I’


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Woodstock was an anomaly that can't be recreated by commercialising it.

High ticket prices.
Not being able to bring your own food and water.
Event vendors selling things at a price that you would think they're about to be declared illegal.
That's not what Woodstock was. It may have started out trying to be that, but that didn't really work out as planned.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

Deleted...


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanl goodness it was cancelled always thought they were living off the avails of yesteryears. I myself didn't make it they wouldn't let me cross the border I had no ID but would have loved to continue with my friends and a few we picked up along the way along with some nummy treats ( had us a chemical genius ) so we were ready for anything to party down.
Oh those were the days my friends.


----------

